# STAND WITH UKRAINE NATO WATCH STRAP (PRE-SALE at SMC)



## StufflerMike

*Copy and paste from SMC website:

„100% of the proceeds will be donated to the Canadian Red Cross Ukraine Humanitarian Crisis Appeal

This strap is currently in pre-order and expected to be shipped out in mid-April. *

This Nato strap is made from densely woven, premium quality nylon. It features our signature hardware and polished buckle.

The ongoing conflict in Ukraine has resulted in loss of life and mass displacement. In an effort to support those in need from this crisis, we are raising funds to donate to Canadian Red Cross Ukraine Humanitarian Crisis Appeal.

Your donations will directly help provide emergency supplies, child safety, and health care to those that were impacted by the conflict.“

For prices and info: www.strapmillcanada.com

Disclaimer: Not affiliated with SMC but I love their idea and ordered.


----------



## Nokie

Very nice.


----------



## redhed18

The Canadian federal govt is also matching donations to this Red Cross initiative so the impact is likely to be 2x proceeds.

Kudos to SMC and thanks Mike for posting, I'm in.


----------



## needanotherwatch

Ordered!


----------



## Deacfan

Ordered today.


----------



## redhed18

Five posts and no photos? 
Is this not WUS?…

I’ll just leave this here to brighten up your day


----------



## Conundrum1911

Just bought one today in 22mm for my Vostok Amphibia (only watch I really wear on a nato strap). Makes me feel a bit better wearing that watch these days, and also proceeds going to support efforts (and also doubled by our Canadian government right now).


----------



## Deity42

redhed18 said:


> Five posts and no photos?
> Is this not WUS?…





StufflerMike said:


> This strap is currently in pre-order and expected to be shipped out in mid-April.


----------



## redhed18

Yup I just needed an excuse to post Mike's terrific photo, ... while I wait for my new NATO


----------



## timkyen

Awesome concept.


----------



## Packleader

Ordered.


----------



## StufflerMike

Mine is on its way from CAN to GER.


----------



## redhed18

A very nice strap… 
Lovely stitched label on the inside


----------



## Conundrum1911

Ordered back in March but I don't think mine has shipped yet.


----------



## StufflerMike

Mine has arrived today.
Custom fee €1,39
Handling fee by DHL/Deutsche Post €6,00










Anyway, here we go. Pictures tell the better story.




































Currently I stick with the Stowa/SMC combo. STAY WITH 🇺🇦


----------



## SSK877

Sonofa...I'm just seeing this for the first time! Went to the website - sold out.


----------



## arktika1148




----------



## StufflerMike

Otto Lilienthal memorial site in Berlin Lichterfelde known as „Fliegeberg“


----------



## b1rdman973

Received my straps a few weeks ago maybe? (Pandemic has made keeping track of the passing of time very difficult). Excellent quality and a great way to support the people of Ukraine.


----------

